# Two free membership giveaways this weekend!  fb and youtube!



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2023)

needed to create a single thread to contain links to both for the newsletter!

1. Like/comment on this post to enter giveaway 1: 









						Timeshare Users Group | Two free TUG memberships to give away this weekend
					

Two free TUG memberships to give away this weekend!     Like and reply to this post to be entered automatically to win a free 1 year membership or renewal to TUG!  also subscribe to our youtube...




					www.facebook.com
				




2. subscribe to our youtube channel for giveaway 2: 



			https://www.youtube.com/c/TimeshareUsersGroup


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 7, 2023)

will give away 2 insteada memberships for youtube subscribers if we hit 950 before tomorrow!


----------

